# ipad conexion



## freudmac (10 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
Je regarde l'evolution de l'Ipad
Et je ne comprend pas trés bien le moyen de connecter en wifi ou ethernet mon mac book pro a l'ipad,
Exemple pour telecharger des flims ou music

Est il possible !!!!

Merci d'avance


----------



## Pharrel (10 Août 2011)

Pour telecharger des fichiers faut jailbreaké l'ipad je pense.
Sinon utilise ton mac puis fais un transfert sur ton ipad


----------



## freudmac (11 Août 2011)

Pharrel a dit:


> Pour telecharger des fichiers faut jailbreaké l'ipad je pense.
> Sinon utilise ton mac puis fais un transfert sur ton ipad



Ok mais je ne voit pas apparaitre mon ipad sur mon mac en conexion directe uniquement en Itunes.

Existe t'il un moyen de voir aparaitre ipad en tant que ordinateur sur man mac et telecharger directement sur celui ci

merci


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Août 2011)

Non !
Les transferts de docs, musiques, photos, films et vidéos ne peuvent se faire du PC/MAC vers l'ipad (et inversement) que par l'intermédiaire d'itunes...Pour le moment.


----------



## freudmac (12 Août 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Non !
> Les transferts de docs, musiques, photos, films et vidéos ne peuvent se faire du PC/MAC vers l'ipad (et inversement) que par l'intermédiaire d'itunes...Pour le moment.




Ok bien compris,
Mais par contre peut on jailbraké l'ipad et utiliser une plate forme différente de celle fourni par mac, qui soit plus conviviale pour les telechargement.

Merci d'avance

Freud


----------

